# altima head swap



## FrontierTuner (Aug 30, 2004)

will a altima's head work on a RWD application?


----------



## eltiburon8u (Jan 11, 2005)

What would RWD have to do with the head?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Altima has the distributor on the driver's side which would place it against the firewall and the water neck is on the wrong side of the engine for the radiator plus it points in the wrong direction. I would use a head from the 240SX which is also a RWD application.

Troy


----------

